# TICA dad GCCF mum Baffled new breeder :)



## madojafisie (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi there,hope someone can help me. I have bengals,but there all TICA registered,,but back in march i bought a new queen who is registered with the gccf. Now,i know that this is pretty standard,,but a couple of days after bringing her home i became incredibly ill will chronic pancreatitis and ended up in hospital for almost 6 weeks. I was still poorly for ages,and forgot that i hadnt transfered her ownership into my name  
tried to register her litter on the gccf website,was told that i cant do it as i wasnt the owner when she gave birth. 
I have emailed the gccf, but am yet to hear back from them. so just wondering if anyone else has been a donut like me and what they did about it? is proof of purchase sufficient for them? can the previous owner/breeder register the litter for me? would i be better off just importing her over to tica and registering the litter that way?
I would be grateful for any advise regarding my blunder,,thanks all! xxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I take it you've transferred her now! If you can import her into TICA and register the kittens after their birth that might be easiest. To register any with the GCCF the stud would have to be imported to GCCF...


----------



## madojafisie (Jul 13, 2015)

thanks,,yes i transfered her back in june,,,i thought to register a kitten with the gccf only the dam need be registered? I thought if the sire was TICA registered then the gccf would just need certificate of entirety/and pedigree?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

They both need to be GCCF active registered, and to import (e.g. register) a TICA cat it's pedigree has to be in line with the relevant breeding policy. Since you have lots of TICA cats and one GCCF cat I would have thought registering the GCCF girl with TICA would be the easiest option.

http://old.gccfcats.org/pdf/import.pdf


----------



## madojafisie (Jul 13, 2015)

yeah i think thats probably my best option,,thanks! i have 3 bengal girls and one boy all registered with tica


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

madojafisie said:


> thanks,,yes i transfered her back in june,,,i thought to register a kitten with the gccf only the dam need be registered? I thought if the sire was TICA registered then the gccf would just need certificate of entirety/and pedigree?


I'm afraid not @madojafisie When I imported my stud he was registered with FIFE. I asked the GCCF if I could register his kittens with them if I didn't transfer him in (all my queens are GCCF registered) and they said yes but they would be registered as No Recognised Breed and there would be no chance of progression, even though I could provide them with a certified pedigree, COE etc.


----------



## madojafisie (Jul 13, 2015)

yes i spoke to them today,,i thought it was a little frustrating but there we are! i will be importing my girls over to TICA as its a lot simpler than importing my stud over to the GCCF. Many thanks x


----------

